# Animated Map showing the rise and falls of the Largest cities of the Americas...between 940 BC and 2021 AD



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

This is fascinating to watch , and to see when the US joins in around the mid 18th century with New York city and it's rapid rise in population in a very short period of time..as the Southern American cities in places like Bolivia etc rapidly lose population numbers as they fall from the leader-board


----------

